# Skyline: investment worth it??



## generichumanoidunit (Sep 24, 2007)

Ok here is the Idea. my buddy is in the navy, he will be stationed in Japan next year. we are considering pooling money in order to secure a 2000+ GTR. through the navy the vehicle can be transfered back home free of charge. what we are hoping to do is then sell it state side for a considerable profit.. 

my questions:

where can we get a good idea of the going rate of skylines in japan. i have no problem with finding this for the UK. and are the UK prices on par with Japan. also what can we expect to make state side.. 

my base research leads me to believe 16 to 18k will get us in a car with reasonable miles and in good shape. state side i would like to see 30 to 40k... 

please leave comment and suggestions..


----------



## CUSTEL (Aug 16, 2007)

You will fail miserably if you try it. If you're looking for a 2000+ GTR let me know where you find one for 16 to 18k I will buy every one that you find because it's not going to happen. Look to spend 40k in Japan for the car. Then good luck from there...


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well first you need to read a ton on what you are attempting to do...

the thing with the bringing one through the US military is sure you can bring it over... BUT will you be able to take it off the base it arrives in? the R34's were never allowed in the USA motorex pulled some shady moves which got the R34 in but now they are not allowed anymore... as far as i know... and also im not sure but i dont think you will be able to sell the car for a year or more if at all...

even if it is allowable it will still need to meet the regulations for both safety(ie no cut bumper supports for bigger intercooler and in some cases proper glass and tires) and emmisions which means it will need the OBD-II system which costs alot to buy and get professionally installed...

the base price for R34 GTR starts around 25,000 for a highmileage beat up one... if you want one thats in near perfect condition you are looking at 50,000 for proof of this check out Japanese used cars. Used Japan car exporters. Used Japanese car dealers. [ tradecarview ] or the USS autoauctions... for 16-18k you might be able to find a GTR34 thats been in a bad accident....

if you only have a budget for 16-18k then you will be stuck with R33 GTR thats in moderate condition.... you cant bring over the R32's because they will not meet the regulations... thanx again motorex...

all said and done to get an GTR34 in the USA legally, registered and insureable you're looking to spend well over 50,000 if its even legally doable..

as far as i know the only modern skyline that is allowable in the USA for importation is the R33 and thats after it has been modified to meet the regulations of the USA(varies from state to state) you will save about 5,000 if you do the modifying in Japan...

Now keep in mind i may be wrong about some of this stuff as i do live in Canada and our laws are different... all the info i have about the USA and skylines has come from my hours and hours of searching on the web... im a member of both the ivoac.ca :: Imported Vehicle Owners Association of Canada and GTRCanada.com which is where much of my knowledge has come from and also been posted... your best bet is to find out all the ins and outs before you spend a dime there is alot of stuff that is required in order for this to happen legally... and im assuming that since you are in the military and dont wanna end up in G-Mo bay that you will be doing everything legally


----------



## generichumanoidunit (Sep 24, 2007)

yeah... i was a afraid of all of this.. to be honestly its just one of those ides that cam up during a late night of drinking... and i knew it sounded too good to be true.. oh well.. thanks guys...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Shadao said:


> well first you need to read a ton on what you are attempting to do...
> 
> the thing with the bringing one through the US military is sure you can bring it over... BUT will you be able to take it off the base it arrives in? the R34's were never allowed in the USA motorex pulled some shady moves which got the R34 in but now they are not allowed anymore... as far as i know... and also im not sure but i dont think you will be able to sell the car for a year or more if at all...
> 
> ...



Sorry to bump an old thread, but I would like to expand on this. You are on par with everything. He could bring it over with an HS7 for, I believe there is a military clause, that will allow you to bring over a car for upwards of a year if you have a non US resident address. After said year, the car will have to be imported back to where it came from. Also, during that time you are not allowed to sell or give as a gift. The car has to stay yours. If you read through the NHTSA webpage this should be on there.


edit: I would just like to add, I have been out of the nissan game for about 2 years so I am not as up to par on this topic as I used to be since I own an STI now.


----------



## RB25DETR32 (Jan 14, 2008)

ok look....there are alot of things you need to know about skylines.....one, they are not that expensive here in japan....If you want a new GTR look forward to spending some money, but i bought my 92 GTR for $2500 but it is no longer a GTR I took out the HICAS and took out the RB20DETT and replaced it with a RB25DET but if you wanted you could buy a regular RB20DET, RB25DET or a RB26DET and make it a GTR your self, most GTRs around here are going for about $8000


----------



## john.simmons (Jan 15, 2008)

this might sound stupid but i want to bring my skyline back to the states i currently live in okinawa japan. i have a 1994 skyline GTS-4 and not sure if its a R33 or R34 it doesnt have a turbo. i am in the military and can bring the car back and already have the title. i wanted to know about how much i would be looking at on trying to get it legal in the states or what i have to do while im here to lessen the cost of what i need to spend when i get back to the states.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

john.simmons said:


> this might sound stupid but i want to bring my skyline back to the states i currently live in okinawa japan. i have a 1994 skyline GTS-4 and not sure if its a R33 or R34 it doesnt have a turbo. i am in the military and can bring the car back and already have the title. i wanted to know about how much i would be looking at on trying to get it legal in the states or what i have to do while im here to lessen the cost of what i need to spend when i get back to the states.


You won't be able to. The only cars the US will allow import are are 96-98 GTS's and GTR's. You won't be able to register it or insure it. hell, you won't be able to bring it off the base. Search around, that is what I was doing last night. But by the time you bring a car over you will be close to spending that amount an R35 will cost. Not worth it.


----------



## john.simmons (Jan 15, 2008)

RB25DETR32 said:


> ok look....there are alot of things you need to know about skylines.....one, they are not that expensive here in japan....If you want a new GTR look forward to spending some money, but i bought my 92 GTR for $2500 but it is no longer a GTR I took out the HICAS and took out the RB20DETT and replaced it with a RB25DET but if you wanted you could buy a regular RB20DET, RB25DET or a RB26DET and make it a GTR your self, most GTRs around here are going for about $8000


i got a 1994 GTS-4 for $1600 ive seen some as low as $1100 in good condition. where are you on okinawa?


----------



## RB25DETR32 (Jan 14, 2008)

Do you mean a GTS-T for 1600? And to the guy wanting to take his car back to the states, you can take any car you want back to the states...legally, and register/insure it legally. all you need to do is get a shipping container, disassemble your car completely engine and all, and on the shipping list you would list it as what ever year/make/model your car is as a shell... i.e. if you had a 1992 GTR you would say 1992 Nissan Skyline shell. then when you get the car in the states you register it and insure it as a kit car...and its all perfectly legal..i have a friend that took his 34 back to the states and he did it this way and it all worked out perfectly. He's had it there for about 2 years and drives it everywhere


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

RB25DETR32 said:


> ok look....there are alot of things you need to know about skylines.....one, they are not that expensive here in japan....If you want a new GTR look forward to spending some money, but i bought my 92 GTR for $2500 but it is no longer a GTR I took out the HICAS and took out the RB20DETT and replaced it with a RB25DET but if you wanted you could buy a regular RB20DET, RB25DET or a RB26DET and make it a GTR your self, most GTRs around here are going for about $8000


you mean you own a GTS...?

the GTR NEVER came with a Rb20dett... and the RB20 was never twin turbo'd...

and just swaping an RB26DETT into a GTS doesnt make it a GTR...

depending on the year of a GTR i have seen:

R32's go from 5000$-12000

R33's go from 7000-20000

and R34's from 17000-50,000

obviously GTS's and GTS-4's go for much cheaper


----------



## john.simmons (Jan 15, 2008)

i own a 1994 GTS-4 4 door skyline. i dont know what engine it is i know it doesnt have a turbo. i think it might be a R33 or a R34 becuase from what ive heard/read the GTS-4 R32 type comes with a turbo


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

its real easy to check which engine you have... just look at it.. the timing belt cover should say RB20 RB25 or RB26 

the R32 GTS-4 comes with the RB20DET 
the R33 GTS-4 comes with an RB25DE
and the R34 GT-FOUR comes with the RB25DE as well...

since the R34 wasnt being made in 1994 you would have the R33 style... if you are thinking of turboing the car you will have to do some major work... and as such it would prolly be easier/cheaper to simply swap the RB26DETT along with the drive train into the car.... that way you would essentially have an 4DOOR GTR.... this has been done lots with the 4door GTS4's im sure if you wanted to do this there is alot of info out there about how to do it...


----------



## john.simmons (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you. i dont want to really do any work to the car until i can make sure of a price and what i will need to do to bring the car to the states.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

john.simmons said:


> thank you. i dont want to really do any work to the car until i can make sure of a price and what i will need to do to bring the car to the states.


well if you want to bring the car to the USA.. there is a bunch of stuff you should have done in japan as its much much cheaper....

first thing(depending on your state) is you will need an OBD-II emmisions system getting it done in japan will cost thousands less than in the USA..

you will also need to find out what structural changes will be needed to made inorder for the vehicle to be compliant with your states regulations...

you will want to find an insurance company that will actually cover you... from what i have heard this is the hardest thing to do regarding skylines in the states...

im from canada so im not sure on all the rules and regs the usa has... i do know there are loop holes which make it easier... such as you can remove the engine, drivetrain, suspenion and interior, then ship the shell, the interior and engine dsrivetrain as 3 different shippements put it back together in the USA and get it registered as a kit car


----------



## ghostboy (Jul 29, 2006)

RB25DETR32 said:


> Do you mean a GTS-T for 1600? And to the guy wanting to take his car back to the states, you can take any car you want back to the states...legally, and register/insure it legally. all you need to do is get a shipping container, disassemble your car completely engine and all, and on the shipping list you would list it as what ever year/make/model your car is as a shell... i.e. if you had a 1992 GTR you would say 1992 Nissan Skyline shell. then when you get the car in the states you register it and insure it as a kit car...and its all perfectly legal..i have a friend that took his 34 back to the states and he did it this way and it all worked out perfectly. He's had it there for about 2 years and drives it everywhere


Not to be the [email protected]@ but this is not legal. I've personally spoken with the DOT on this subject. Yes, it can be done, and yes, you can drive it around forever. However, the vehicle isn't really legal. There is a chance he could have his vehicle impounded and receive a hefty fine or jail time. Currently the DOT is trying to track down and stop this type of registration. It's referred to as smuggling... 
Just so you know, I asked because I wanted to bring my GTR back to the US. Right now the only legal way is to import the GTR through a RI and have them do all the work. 

Vehicle Importation Regulations

This has everything you need to import a car, of any type. 

I'd also agree with psuLemon, the money you would spend could possibly put you in a new GTR...


----------



## koolrider101 (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess investing in a GTR is not a good idea. You need to recheck your decision if you have already decided to invest in it.

You can participate actively in this forum to know more about investing in it and at the same time try researching about the demerits of investing in it. If you are still confident in investing.. then go ahead.. but as far my opinion its a risky task!


----------

